# when will my platy fry get their color?



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

i have two platy fry that were born around june 23
the mom platy is a dull yellow, and the dad is a bright bright orange.

they were fed egg yolk for the first week, then from then till now have had baby brine shrimp 5 days a week and flakes 2 days a week
i now feed them twice a day.

when will they start to get their coloring?


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

anyone have an awnser?


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

normally platys, swords and mollys are born with a predefined color. if you not seeing it, it could prob mean that they are a really really light shade.


----------



## ohhmgeitsbri (Jun 4, 2009)

aww man looks like their going to have moms color, i really hoped they would get alittle of dads!


----------

